# Numbers After Chords



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Still have not figured out what they represent. 

My latest song [ Mr. Sandman / Chet Atkins ] involves several of these chords with a couple named as a D13 and A7+5.

If someone can help explain please do so.

Any information to make this song easier to learn much appreciated.

Nice cover can be seen online by Matt Cowe.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I highly recommend this book.

http://books.google.ca/books/about/Everything_about_Guitar_Chords.html?id=QIVjE7qMxBwC&redir_esc=y


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's a (somewhat) simple answer to the numbers query.
Both chords are Dominant 7th type chords: 1, 3, 5, b7, but one uses upper extensions(9,#11,13) and the other is an augmented dominant 7th- 1,3,#5,b7(there are many types of altered 7th chords-7#5b9, 7#5#9, etc.)

The D13 is a chord built with the following notes D,F#,A,C,E(9th),B(13th)-typically guitar voicings leave out the 5th as we are limited by having only 4 fingers(piano players have many more!)
The A7+5(#5) is an augmented 7th chord A,C#,E#,G

Hope this helps a bit, Gizmo's advice is good too if you're unfamiliar with jazz guitar voicings on the guitar. I'd also recommend acquiring a jazz harmony book and/or getting a teacher to cover these fundamentals with you.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the useful information so far.

Now I know why the guy in Jamaica has one string on his guitar.


----------

